# Felt F55X vs Fuji Cross 1.0 vs Cannondale Caadx Disc Ultegra?



## gmac144 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello All,
I am entering the sport of cyclocross and am looking for some advice on bikes. I am not new to cycling so I do have some idea and knowledge about bikes. I want to stick around $2000. At this time I have narrowed my search down to 3 bikes, Felt F55X; Fuji Cross 1.0; and Cannondale Caadx Disc Ultegra. All are aluminum frames with ultegra components. I figured I would go with an aluminum frame and get some better components. Any thoughts? I am also planning to commute with the bike and take long road trips with the family. What are your thoughts on the bikes I listed and/or any other suggestions that would be comparable?

I also have looked at the Felt F4x which I can get a new 2013 model for $2299 from my local bike dealer. Any opinions on this bike?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

whatever your LBS carries and what fits you the best.

None of them will help you win races over the others.


----------



## gmac144 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Simonaway427 for the input. With that said I am narrowing it down to either the Felt or Cannondale as I do not have a Fuji dealership nearby that has a 2012 Cross 1.0 left in stock.


----------



## Wardman (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought the CAADX was a quality bike in its last revision, assuming that 2013 will be no different. I do not know enough to comment on their disc brakes (compared to BB7's for example), but the Ultegra parts, carbon fork, and frame look to be good matches.

If it's under $2000, I think it will be a good product perhaps a step above say the Specialized Crux Apex disc.


----------

